# Method for keeping chicken hot after smoking



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Next weekend I will be smoking ~ 20 chicken halves. What method do ya'll use to keep them warm after smoking? I have heard of placing them in an ice chest, any tips or comments are appreciated.

Thanks,

Pods


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Place in a black trashbag tie and place in icechest. This will keep hot for a while. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Over the years, I have cooked up many yard birds and placed them in an Igloo to keep them warm. They will stay warm for at least a couple of hours. I have no issue with the trash bag, but have never done it. It would help with clean up though.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wrap in foil and place in ice chest. They will be warm 2-4 hours later.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We just lay a couple of layers of foil into the cooler & then put the birds in. It keeps then hot for 4-6 hrs. Problem is, they continue to 'cook' & will fall apart if allowed to steam too long.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Any plastic you use, make sure it is food grade.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Pour hot water in the cooler first to help from leaching the heat out of your Chicken. Just slosh it around right before you put them in and pour out.

John


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Get two or three milk jugs and fill with near boiling water. PLace in cooler. Cover with towel. Place a baking sheet over the jugs and line up the foil wrapped chickens.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

All good ideas here! I wrap them in foil and place them in an ice chest. Usually put hot water in the ice chest close the lid and let it sit for a few minutes. Dump out water and fill with chickens. Be careful with trash bags, some of them can some what melt and give a plastic flavor to your chickens!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Same as above but after I wrap in foil I put clean towels over them in the ice chest.


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

go buy your-self a toughboy all styrofoam ice chest at academy , line it with aluminum foil and put chicken inside it'll stay hot for hours . done a ton of benifits and it works every time. the ice chest is about an 1'' 1/2 thick


----------

